# 2011 Hyundai 740-9 loader



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking at buying a 2011 Hyundai 740-9 loader and putting a Pro Tech 14 or 16ft pusher on it but I have three questions...

1. Anybody own or put many hours on the Hyundai 740 loader? How did you like it and did it have any problems?

2. What size pusher did you run on it? 

3. I am thinking about having it come with the MICHELIN X SNOW PLUS radials. Have any of you run these tires? I hear they wear great, great in snow and ice and still good for the rest of the year.


Thanks for your time


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 2007 740-7, only problem I have had with it was a broken battery wire & if you don't turn off batteries or use in 2 or more months the computer tends to drain the batteries
Other than that the only issue I see is corrosion (rust), I don't think they do quite as good of a job in prepping/painting things, but the cost savings buys a lot of paint
I bought it new, it now has about 500 hrs, it is not quite as comfortable as the kawaski I have, but they have made improvements in the new ones (2011). I have run a 14' Protec backhoe model, & an Artic 14' hd both with no issue. Mine has stock tires, so as to the snows, it couldn't hurt they have plenty of power, usually end up breaking traction before running out of power, so anything you can do to get that power to the ground your better off. As for pricing I was quoted about 105 k for a base unit, the final prices are just slightly higher, one has ride control, I believe the units I'm looking at were rented by the dealer last winter so they have about 500 hrs on them still have full 3 year warranty from date I purchase them though. New units had back up camera, heated seat& mirror, scale on bucket, couple different modes for traction & fuel economy, basically nicer than the truck I'm driving.


----------

